# App games



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't think we have a thread for this yet? I have an ipad and my teen is getting a Hudl for Christmas and there are some surprisingly good games out there. 

My little one plays the mobile Minecraft and whilst it doesn't have all the features of the x-box, she says, it's still pretty good. 
We share a farm - Hayday - which is silly fun. 
Candycrush is another I like and Real Racing Driver is proving fun at the moment. Angry Birds is a good stress buster. 
Dumb Ways to Die is a perennial favourite, too - partly for the theme tune. 
Minion Rush is popular. 

These ones were all free - although candycrush can clean you out on extra lives/rounds etc. 

I also just paid for Year Walk which is sumptuous and relaxing and well worth £2.50. 

I have other stuff, like pages which I paid for but which I use for critting and editing and find very good, relaxation music, drawing apps etc. and a cool star map.  

Any others out there that are good and, preferably, dirt cheap?


----------



## jastius (Dec 16, 2013)

you can get a nintendo android emulator app for free and then download any of the free range gameboy or ds games.  i have harvest moon (farm game..) on mine.. as well as a few rpg things like pirates and dragonwars..


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 16, 2013)

There's a Minecraft App??? I'm getting that!

I tend to download random apps, play them a little, then get rid of them for something else fairly soon. 

Some that lasted long than others, however:
- Angry Birds (of course)
- Pou (kind of like a cyber pet on your mobile)
- Unblock me (slidey puzzle game)
- Locked room puzzles (I like those)

And at the moment I have Fruit Ninja! fruit slicing fun.

Also have things like Skype, Twitter, Youtube, Comixology, Tumblr etc on my phone. Google Docs which I love because I can sync documents and work on them on my phone. Also a scriptwriting app. Or at least I did, I may need to download it again. Oh and the night sky app. I love that!


----------



## Glisterspeck (Dec 16, 2013)

I do most of my communication on my ipad these days, both work and play. 

These are a few of my favorite iOS games, some being ports from other systems:

Osmos - maybe my favorite - very peaceful puzzler
World of Goo - construction puzzler
Badland - puzzle platformer, I suppose
Limbo - the same
Incredipede - the same
Beat Sneak - a rhythm game - unique approach
Ridiculous Fishing - hard to explain. Vertical avoidance scroller?
Bitter Sam - hm. Vertical avoidance puzzler?
Canabalt - one of the first runners. Still my fave. 
Hexagon - probably the hardest game on iOS. Arcade style. 
Various word games like spell tower.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 16, 2013)

Fab, everyone. Deletion of photos might occur to free memory!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 17, 2013)

Glisterspeck said:


> I do most of my communication on my ipad these days, both work and play.
> 
> These are a few of my favorite iOS games, some being ports from other systems:
> 
> ...



Aargh Osmos... My life as a productive writer is over...


----------



## quantumtheif (Dec 17, 2013)

The gameboid app is absorbs most of my handheld time, but I would play 
Candy crush
cut the rope 
baseball superstars
and angry birds Star wars sometimes.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 17, 2013)

My family is addiction to Minecraft Pocket Edition. They were also playing Survivalcraft, which is like a Minecraft clone where you could do a lot more.

However, the Minecraft Pocket Edition just got a massive update this week - almost everything in it that's on the bigger versions. 

They are still addicted.


----------



## Glisterspeck (Dec 17, 2013)

springs said:


> Aargh Osmos... My life as a productive writer is over...



Just one on the list that says to use headphones for best experience. The creators of that app put a ton of time into sound design!

(Canabalt and Beat Street are the other two with awesome sound design)


----------



## Phyrebrat (Dec 18, 2013)

Not really much of a gamer on my iPad - more a PS3 boy - but...

I was surprised that no-one is playing _Clash of Clans_, or _Megapolis_ but totally gobsmacked (seriously) that none are playing _The Room_.

_The Room_ is a mystery puzzle requiring you to open a box that has successive levels like matryoshka dolls. It is part-Lovecraft (without the tentacles) and I wouldn't call it Steampunk but it has a similar Victorian feel. I can't recommend it enough and even though I've completed it, I have played it three or four times, and just downloaded the free epilogue. (I paid £2.99 for the game)

I use my iPad for writing in Pages, and browsing whilst I'm travelling from school to school across London so I invested in a Bluetooth cover/keyboard, and it's a great teaching tool.

pH


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Dec 18, 2013)

My youngest laughs hysterically at Angry Birds and Bad Piggies.  He also loves Octonauts on the Cbeebies app.  

Oh and we love Where's Perry?


----------



## Rodders (Dec 19, 2013)

I just downloaded Tiny Deathstar. It's quite good fun but I don't imagine that i'll remain interested enough to finish it.


----------

